# 2x6 rafter



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

How about some actual help. I understand the posts here can sometimes be short and without a lot of info and that half the people won't ever follow up after their question, but if you are going to take the time to post, post something helpful. 

I think the OP is having a quandry about not having enough space to fit an R-30 in their rafter bay. Its indeed a problem not easily solved. I don't know of anything besides closed cell spray foam that would get you the required R-value in a 2x6 bay. If that's not feasable, you need to either fur down the rafters or use a higher density insulation like Roxul and put 2" XPS to the rafters which makes drywalling a little more difficult.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Poly Iso in the rafter spaces that is cut to fit will give you the R-30 number and you would be best suited to have a rigid foam layer on the roof deck to isolate the thermal bridging of the studs.


----------

